
The Perils of Writing a Provocative Email at Yale - juanplusjuan
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/05/the-peril-of-writing-a-provocative-email-at-yale/484418/?single_page=true
======
T2_t2
This is the way the world ends

This is the way the world ends

This is the way the world ends

Not with a bang but a whimper.

------
current_call
_What a waste._

Yup.

